# DupliColor Ice Blue Metallic touchup?



## nighthawkix (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Just bought my Cruze 2011 from the dealer yesterday and it was a demo model (got a nicer deal on it). Too bad when I got it from the dealer, it was at night and I couldn't see a scratch on it till this morning.

The scratch is about 2 inches long, and it reveals a silver layer underneath which I assume is the primer. Was looking for a dupli-color 2-step touch up paint to cover it up but DupliColor dosen't seem to have the Ice Blue Metallic color available.

Do you guys know of an alternative brand or something I can use to touch up the scratch? I don't think it'll buff out...

Thanks,

YZ


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

Have the dealer repair it, just because it was a demo, doesn't mean that they should make you repair a scratch that was put there while a demo.


----------



## CLUBGUY (May 28, 2011)

Try the dealer's parts/accessory dept. for oem touchup paint...


----------



## stevenm (Jun 21, 2011)

the dealer will fix it free if you act quick had a similar problem with my HHR and they touched it up free. Tell them they could do it when you bring it in for the first service and be very nice - you always get more with honey than vinigar. just saying


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

yea, hopefully you took it back to the dealer. if not, you find anything that worked?


----------

